# Placing an LCD TV above a stone faced fireplace?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

My wife and I are getting ready to move into a new home. The family room is two stories with a spectacular cultured stone fireplace. We'd like to mount a 40" LCD TV above the gas fireplace. Here are several options we came up with:

1. Reinforce the back of the framed fireplace with 2 x 6's and mount the TV directly to the stone using a special mount. Cons: This will completely ruin the stone behind the TV.

2. Hang the TV from suspension wires, similar to how Lowes or Home Depot hangs its large isle signs from the rafters. Cons: I've never seen this done before with a TV. Suspension wires may detract from the beauty of the two story stone fireplace. No place to attach the wires to the TV. 

3. Set the TV on the fireplace mantel. Cons: Cultured stone mantel doesn't look like it's wide or deep enough, and may not be able to support the weight. TV could easily get bumped off if not secured some other way.

So that's what we've come up with. Which do you feel is the best solution? If anyone has any other ideas or has done this before please post your experience here.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## sinosk (Jan 18, 2007)

i would choose the first one,its normal in china that people install something on the wall,you can not see the ruined stone as they are covered by the wide TV screen,if you wanna move away this TV in future,this stone is easy to repaire.

Hope it helps.

welcome to visit our website for fashionable home products including stone basins,countertops,mosaics and also fireplaces,etc.

www.sinosk.com


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

Could you make your wall connections in the mortar between the stones? You'd probably have to install some wood backing pieces to attach your LCD bracket to. 

Also, don't forget about running cables (power, HDMI, whatever). I think this would be the hard part in your room.

Awesome looking house, by the way!


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

space_coyote said:


> Awesome looking house, by the way!


Yeah, I call this room the cathedral.  BTW, this is a photo of the builder's model home. My drywall and fireplace hasven't been built yet, so we are planning on running the TV cable and power behind and through the stone work.


----------



## JeepCop (Dec 17, 2006)

If the fireplace hasn't been constructed yet, why not install some sort of anchor bolts in the mortar for the TV? The possibilities are virtually endless since it hasn't been built yet...


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

Make sure you have a large enough conduit run to handle all the cables that will be running to the set. I would suggest at least a 3" pipe.

At the least, there's going to be at least one HDMI cable maybe two, and/or a couple sets of component wires and maybe even coax cable for OTA reception running to the back of the set. Or if you're running a cable card into the set there's another run of Coax from the cable Co. 

My plasma has 1 HDMI cable for the Set top Box(cable, satellite etc), Component cable for the DVD player, Coax cable for the OTA digital audio from the set to the reciever, Component for the DVR, Coax for the OTA tuner built into the set, Audio cables to get sound to the TV because I don't always use my reciever to watch the news in the AM.

Additionally, If your going to have conduit installed to run cabling, May I suggest having whoever installs it to leave you with a couple of pull strings inside of the conduit so that in the future you can pull additional cables through without having to fish it yourself. 

Just my $.02 worth


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Somebody should have addressed this issue about eight weeks ago, before the drywall went up. A couple of holes in the stone for mounting the bracket is trivial compared to getting wires from the tv to the componemts and out to the speakers. Surely you jest about hanging the tv from wires??


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> Somebody should have addressed this issue about eight weeks ago, before the drywall went up. A couple of holes in the stone for mounting the bracket is trivial compared to getting wires from the tv to the componemts and out to the speakers. Surely you jest about hanging the tv from wires??


Oops, saw the later post about the picture being the builder model and yours not being done yet. Just put blocking for the bracket to screw to. Unless you plan on not living in the house long, I would not worry about the couple of holes in the stone, there is going to be a much bigger penetration for the wiring and a receptacle that is going to look mighty strange in the middle of the fireplace if the tv is removed. If you have to sell this house, I would use the "plasma tv to remain" as a marketing tool. Remember, it will be old technology anyway in a few years, and if you build another house, you will most likely want the latest again. I suggest getting the bracket during the rough in stage of your project, so the cabling guy and the electrician will know where to mount their boxes. There is quite a bit of variation among different bracket manufacturers for these locations.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

JeepCop said:


> If the fireplace hasn't been constructed yet, why not install some sort of anchor bolts in the mortar for the TV? The possibilities are virtually endless since it hasn't been built yet...


This is what the project manager suggested, and I think it's a really good idea, so we're going to attempt this solution. My only concern is that mortar is relatively soft, so I'm afraid that I could really screw up the fireplace if I don't do this just right. Plus, if I over tighten the wooden mounting plate I may even crack the stone or the joints.

Here's what I'm thinking. Please let me know if this sounds like it would work or if I should do someting different. This starts from the back moving forward.

2 x 8 or 2 x 10 studs
Drywall
Cultured Stone
Wooden mounting plate and lag bolts to secure (what size?)
Mounting bracket
LCD TV

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Ballman (Dec 25, 2006)

*Your neck may rebel*

Are you sure you want to look up at the TV?? This is going to be like sitting in the front of the theater at your local Multiplex. You may want to rethink this before it is too late. :no:


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ballman said:


> Are you sure you want to look up at the TV?? This is going to be like sitting in the front of the theater at your local Multiplex. You may want to rethink this before it is too late. :no:


That's one thing that concerns me. Since I've never mounted a TV above a fireplace, I don't have a point of reference. Maybe I'll post a quick survey.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

kcrossley2 said:


> That's one thing that concerns me. Since I've never mounted a TV above a fireplace, I don't have a point of reference. Maybe I'll post a quick survey.


Have the TV rise up out of the floor on a motorized cabinet. When not is use the TV could lower back down.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How much does the TV weigh?

2 lag bolts into the studs to hold it.

They sell mounting brackets for these TV's.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you decided to mount it above the fireplace or in a different location?


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

In a different location.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

kcrossley2 said:


> In a different location.


The flames and light from the fireplace would have interfered with your viewing.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

kcrossley2 said:


> In a different location.


A very smart decision :yes:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most LCD's of the 40" size weigh no more then 60 pounds. Personally, I do not see why people would mount a TV above their fireplace, due to 1) Heat causes premature failure 2) You sit looking up at the unit all the time 3) what are you going to do if you want to move it, and you end up having to find a piece of artwork large enough to hide the old mounting.

What I would do, is maybe looking for another place to place the set, due to you will find out shortly that looking up at it for long periods, plus 40" sets should have the seating no more then 10' at the max.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Agreed. What I need now is a nice cabinet to place the 40-42" LCD TV in. Ideally, we'd like something that you can close when not in use, but most cabinets of this nature are designed for the traditional tube TVs. If anyone has any cabinet suggestions please post them here.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Ask the store that you will be buying the tv from if they have a cabinet for this unit.

Or have a custom built one that has rollers on the bottom so that you can roll the unit in front of the fireplace when the flames are off.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Since it's not built yet, you should have them do a completely one of a kind Plasma T.V. mounted below with the fireplace above!


I hate having the fireplace in the middle of the darn room, right where the T.V. should go. You should get them to but the fireplace off to the side so you can set up your t.v. with surround in the perfect spot with regards to your couches.

Or just build a home theater room....


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

PLEASE READ

In case you're following this thread, please know that I decided NOT to place the LCD TV above the fireplace for a variety of reasons. Instead, I'll be mounting it on the wall that's perpendicular to the fireplace, or I may place it in a cabinet if I can find one that looks good and can hide the TV when not in use.

Kelly


----------



## clintstel (Jun 26, 2011)

*Finished Room*

Kelly,

My wife and I recently bought a house with the exact same family room layout. We are also having the same dilemna. Can I see a photo of where you ended up putting the TV. I was worried about glare from the windows using the perpendicular wall. Thx

Clint


----------

